# Garden Hose



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if just a regular hose will fit on the outdoor sink? We left ours in the sink during the winter months and it cracked and warped. I'd like to buy a replacement so I was thinking it looks the same as a flower watering hose, or does anyone know where I can get a replacement?

Thanks in advance,

Cari


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

Cari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if just a regular hose will fit on the outdoor sink? We left ours in the sink during the winter months and it cracked and warped. I'd like to buy a replacement so I was thinking it looks the same as a flower watering hose, or does anyone know where I can get a replacement?
> 
> ...


I believe it will fit.


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Ours lasted just about a year. We noticed last weekend it is all dryrotted. We haven't tried to replace it yet.

Michelle


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We found exactly the same problem. I haven't done anything about it yet, but need to check how the quick connect to the water supply is...hopefully it's a threaded end, so you can connect a hose to it. I love having it to spray down the grill and other things when needed. My dealer has a replacement for the blue curly hose but at $26 I decided to pass. One of those flat roll up hoses at 25' would be perfect. Of course if you could find one of the quick connects to just leave attached to the hose rather than unscrewing the 'faucet thingy' from the quick connect would be a perfect find.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Does Camping world sell a replacement one? The garden hose doesn't fit because of the special fitting. We took the camper out this weekend and had quite a few issues. I'm a bit annoyed because this is only the 2nd time we've used the camper, it's just over 1 yr old. Our hot water heater didn't work, there is a leak from the dials on the outside faucet and the radio doesn't work at all. We had to drop it off at a dealership and hope it's all covered.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I had the same problem so I unscrewed the male end of the hose, took it to the hardware store and found a metal adaptor that allowed me to screw the male end into the adaptor on one end and the hose on the other. (Wow that was a long sentence).
I had a 10 foot fresh water hose and now I just put it in the storage compartment in my trailer.
The whole thing cost me about 3 dollars.

Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The coiled hoses are being replaced by the hose manufacturer. I called them on the phone on a Monday and the new hose arrived free of charges by Friday. The new ones are made better - or so they say. As far as a garden hose. you can get a brass quick connect adapter in the plumbing department of your local Home Depot. pcm


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I called them and they are sending me one FOC tomorrow!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Can you post the contact information for the replacement hose? It seems as though I need to replace mine as well. Thanks.


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

D&W Incorporated
941 Oak Street
Elkhart, Indiana 46514
PH (574) 264-9674
FAX (574) 264-9859

The website was on the hose. www.dwincorp.com they sell a longer hose and the outside faucet as well.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We'll certainly have to check ours when Puff comes home. Glad it worked out for you and thanks for the info!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Cari said:


> D&W Incorporated
> 941 Oak Street
> Elkhart, Indiana 46514
> PH (574) 264-9674
> ...


Thanks for the info, Cari! While browsing their web site I found this brass quick-connect adapter:










With one of these you would be able to use any hose you wanted! Thanks again!


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the good info I just talked to Rick and my new hose is on its way. He was very nice. I may still want that brass fitting too though.

Michelle


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Getting a new one too !!!!! Thanks


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine was misting out of a few areas too. called today and talked to Dawn. A new one will be here Tuesday!


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Mine was misting out of a few areas too. called today and talked to Dawn. A new one will be here Tuesday!


E-mailed Rick and new one is on the way. Thanks for the info, I hope Rick and every outbacker out there isn't reading this because he will be out of business if everyone calls or wrights to them. Great service to do that, Just for that little effort on there part I would buy from them stuff that I may need in the future.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Just contacted the manufacturer as well, new hose is on the way. They also let me pay the extra to upgrade the hose to a 30ft and add the connector on as well and they still paid the shipping.....














bargain!!! Think it has a lot to do with the manufacture date of your trailer, ours is a 2006....


----------

